# Buddy Wanted for Upcoming Ovulation Journey



## Taurus8484

Hi all,

Im 37, (38 next month) and about to start my ovulation journey sometime in the next few days.

Im looking for a buddy who is also due to start ovulating in the next few days so we can ride the TWW together.........


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hi! I am 37 as well. I think I may have O'ed yesterday. I got what appeared to be a positive opk but my temp didn't go up today so I'm not sure if I actually did or not. If my body just geared up for O and then didn't then I may still O in the next day or so. I would be glad to ride the 2ww with you!! Are you temping or doing opks? Or just going the old fashioned way??


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Cassie........I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days if previous months are any indication. Im checking my BBT every day and charting and using ovulation kits as well. I wouldnt worry too much, my temperature doesnt go up for around two days after I test positive for ovulation.

So are trying TTC #1 or do you have other children???


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Cassie........I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days if previous months are any indication. Im checking my BBT every day and charting and using ovulation kits as well. I wouldnt worry too much, my temperature doesnt go up for around two days after I test positive for ovulation.
> 
> So are trying TTC #1 or do you have other children???

I am actually ttc #5. I have 4 kids, but because the youngest (my twins) are 12 it really feels all new to me again. 

Thats very helpful to know that you're temps don't go up until 2 days after. :thumbup:

Do you have other children or is this #1 for you?


----------



## BuffaloGal

Hi there!

Can I join in on the waiting game? I'm 35 and ttc #1. 

I am just doing temping -- haven't done the OPKs yet, but I had an appt with an RE on Tuesday -- he did an US and said I have a couple of follicles ready to "pop" on Thursday or Friday. We'll see if the temps match up!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi BuffaloGal, of course you can join in, the more the merrier. How long have you been trying to conceive??? 

Cassie - trying for #1. Didnt meet my husband until I was 35, so already had a late start in the pregnancy game. Been trying for around 5 months now, although I dont really count the first three months, as I only starting temping and using the opk for the last couple of months and found out that I ovulate later than the 14 days I thought I did because Im on a 28-29 day cycle. I ovulate around day 17. So all the time I thought we were doing it at the right time, we werent and when we should have been doing it, we werent. So, now I know when I do and dont, have a better chance of conceiving. 

You should see your temps start to rise in the next couple of days after testing + and it will either stay up and then start to fall a few days before your AF or if it stays up, you will be pregnant. Also keep in mind that when you get a + test, you will ovulate within 24-48 hours, so maybe not have ovulated yet.


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hi Buffalogal and WELCOME!!

My temp was up today! YAY!! :happydance: But I *think* that I got what appeared to be another positive opk today. I don't know what is up with that. Maybe I'm slightly color blind and can't read them right. hahahaha Also, today my bbs are a bit sore so maybe I geared up for O but didn't actually release the egg, and now I'm getting ready to O for real this time?? I really don't know. :wacko:

I'm so glad to have a couple buddies to do this with though!!! 

Here's to us getting our :bfp:


----------



## Taurus8484

Well Im do to ovulate in the next couple of days I think. Checked my cervix this morning and had lots of eggwhite CM so gearing up hubby to get ready for a few days of bonking!!! Not that he minds of course. And I was super excited this is the first time I have had a eggwhite CM instead of just watery type. I dont know if it is because I was on birth control pills for 22 years and its taken six months for them to get out of my system completely and my hormone levels to go back to normal, but I have it. Was so excited my hubby thought I had gone mad!!

Your temp has gone up and your boobs are sore, I would say that you have already ovulated then. My boobs bloody kill me a few days after. They dont when I have my AF though. If your temp is up again tomorrow, then probably safe to say you did ovulate.

Im thinking positive for all of us.............heres to getting a BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## BuffaloGal

We've been trying for five months now. How long did you try before you started in on OPKs? My temps have given a good pattern each month, but now that I hear that the rise might be two days after O, I wonder if I've been just a bit off! Sticks may be the way to go....

This month was strange, I had a drop on CD8 and then a rise on CD9.(!) I've never had that happen before, but I took my temp again each time to be sure. So odd. If I hadn't had an US this week, I would have sword I'd O'd super early, but the picture said otherwise. So today should be the day!

I'm hoping for BFPs all around!


----------



## cassie4cincy

I'm thinking that you may be right, Taurus. The opks are driving me nuts. I bought cheap ones so maybe they are just screwy!! :wacko:

Buffalogal, that is SO exciting that you got to see and KNOW that you are ready to O!! BD your heart out!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

BuffaloGal said:


> We've been trying for five months now. How long did you try before you started in on OPKs? My temps have given a good pattern each month, but now that I hear that the rise might be two days after O, I wonder if I've been just a bit off! Sticks may be the way to go....
> 
> This month was strange, I had a drop on CD8 and then a rise on CD9.(!) I've never had that happen before, but I took my temp again each time to be sure. So odd. If I hadn't had an US this week, I would have sword I'd O'd super early, but the picture said otherwise. So today should be the day!
> 
> I'm hoping for BFPs all around!

I used the cheap OPK's at first, but I just found them way too hard to try and read. Im using the digital ones now by Clearblue. They are much more expensive, but it takes all the guess work out of it. Been using the more expensive option for the last two months and I love seeing the smiley face to say your lh surge has occurred and you will be ovulating within the the 24-48 hours.

Yes, your temps will rise after you ovulated, so if you waiting to see that sign on your BBT before you do the deed, sorry to say that your too late. BBT is great for telling when you did ovulate or in fact you ovulated at all, but OPK is the way to catch it before you do and have a better chance.

I have weird flunctations on the chart sometimes too. If it goes back normal the next day, I just ignore it.


----------



## Taurus8484

cassie4cincy said:


> I'm thinking that you may be right, Taurus. The opks are driving me nuts. I bought cheap ones so maybe they are just screwy!! :wacko:
> 
> Buffalogal, that is SO exciting that you got to see and KNOW that you are ready to O!! BD your heart out!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

I started using the cheap ones, found them too hard to read. Digital ones, more expensive but take the guess work out of it.


----------



## cassie4cincy

So today, I took another opk.(just for the heck of it) And it was as dark if not darker than any of the other ones that I have taken. I just don't know what to think. I guess next month I need to invest in a digi one.


----------



## Taurus8484

I would, much easier to use. Have your temp's gone up by at least 0.4 of a degree???

I ovulated yesterday. Had an ultrasound also and told everything was perfect, so going to keep trying naturally for a few more months, then go to fertility clinic.


----------



## cassie4cincy

I have been temping and today I got my crosshairs. FF placed my O date as cd17. Which I toally wasn't expecting. :nope: We did bd on cd16, but I don't know if that was enough. So according to that, I am only 3dpo.

Yay, Taurus!! Knowing that you O is a huge step in this whole ttc journey!!:happydance:


----------



## BuffaloGal

My temp spiked yesterday, so it would seem I O'd on Fri or Sat CD16 or 17. Hmmm... the US would have put it at CD15 or 16. We couldn't BD until CD16 (DH was out of town), but I'm hopeful!

I didn't understand about the temp spike until I started temping, but when mine goes up I am absolutely boiling through the night. I turn the heat down in the house, but I still wake up with night sweats. How did I not notice that signal before?!?

So, I should be 3 or 4dpo now. Fingers crossed and baby dust to all of us!


----------



## cassie4cincy

It is funny that you say that Buffalogal, because I always know that their is a night or two most months that I am too hot to sleep. I always just attributed it to pms. I never thought about it having to do with ovulation. hmmmm.....


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, I get that too but not just sleeping. I was out shopping and I got so hot, I had to sit down. Maybe because our body temps rise after we ovulate, we feel the heat a bit more........dont really know.

Well Im 3DPO now and trying to stay positive as we BD'ed when we were suppose to and the timing just seemed right.

Dont have any symptoms but I wouldnt be expecting them anyway yet.

I wouldnt give up hope yet BuffaloGal, you BD either the day you ovulated or the day before, still hope.

Cassie, you said that FF said you ovulated around CD17. What days did you test positive in the OPK's again sorry??


----------



## Taurus8484

:dust:

To all of us


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus, I got what I believed to be positive opks on cd12 and 13. A friend (who has done a lot of charting) said that maybe I a) read the opks wrong b) geared up to O but didn't so my body tried again and finally popped the egg again on cd17 or c) because I've just started charting, I may not being exact enough with taking my temp within the same half hour of each day so my chart is just off. I take it before I get out of bed each morning, but I don't always wake up at the same time each day. She said that I should set my alarm each day next month for a more accurate reading.

According to FF, I'm just 4dpo so I guess we have a loooong tww ahead of us.


----------



## Taurus8484

cassie4cincy said:


> Taurus, I got what I believed to be positive opks on cd12 and 13. A friend (who has done a lot of charting) said that maybe I a) read the opks wrong b) geared up to O but didn't so my body tried again and finally popped the egg again on cd17 or c) because I've just started charting, I may not being exact enough with taking my temp within the same half hour of each day so my chart is just off. I take it before I get out of bed each morning, but I don't always wake up at the same time each day. She said that I should set my alarm each day next month for a more accurate reading.
> 
> According to FF, I'm just 4dpo so I guess we have a loooong tww ahead of us.


Yeah, took me a month or so to get into what my chart should look like and interpret what it was saying.

Im 4dpo today.......yes long long wait driving ourselves insane with symptom spotting :haha:

Do you feel anything or is your body doing anything out of the ordinary yet???


----------



## BuffaloGal

I'm either 5 or 6dpo now, and the wait ahead seems eternal.

My body seems pretty normal still. My face is breaking out a bit, but it always does just after O. I seem tired, but I think it's just that work is bogging me down, and the season change always seems to do that. But I can't help but read into these tiny things!! :shrug:

Cassie4cincy -- I've been on the same routine as you re: temping (taking it when I wake up which is generally the same time, but not precise). Good idea to use the alarm! I'm such a lousy sleeper that I'm usually up during the night anyway, and I wonder if my insomnia might throw things off a bit too.


----------



## Taurus8484

Are you both using Fertility Friends to monitor your charts???


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hi Girls!

I am using FF app on my iphone. When I typed that I was 4dpo yesterday, I must have been tired because I was 5dpo yesterday so 6dpo today. I have been watching for what is known as the "implantation dip" on my chart, but so far I havent seen it. So after some more research, I saw an article on FF say that only 23% of pregnant women who charted saw the "implantation dip" and 11% of non-pregnant women who charted saw it.:wacko: So I think that I'm going to quit stressing about whether my temp dips or not. It doesn't seem like a reliable enough/common enough sympton to obsess over.


----------



## BuffaloGal

I've been using an app on my phone that's just called "Menstrual Calendar". At first we were NTNP, and I was just tracking AF. (And knowing approximately when O was, I would say there was a little trying in there!) But when we officially started TTC I started temping and recording them in there. (And tracking CM there as well...) It gives me all of the stats on the calendar view, and it will make / email charts too. It's been pretty good so far, I think. 

A few cycles back my chart went triphasic and I got SOO excited! But then when AF showed her face, I looked into it more and found that some non-pregnant women get a triphasic chart too. Boo!

But I'm on the lookout for an implantation dip or IB any day now! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## cassie4cincy

I've heard other people refer to their chart going "triphasic". What does that mean?


----------



## BuffaloGal

If your chart goes up again about 7-10dpo and stays up, it's considered triphasic. Like with the implantation dip, it's not a perfect predictor but more common in pregnant women! About 12% of pregnant, and 5% of non-pregnant women's charts show this.

There's a great article on FF about it: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic_Pattern_and_Pregnancy.html

It gives another thing to obsess over during the tww!


----------



## cassie4cincy

Thanks, Buffalogal! Very cool!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Guys, Sorry havent been around the last couple of days.

So Im 8dpo now, had a couple of strange things, sneezing, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, pain in my left ovary, especially when I sneeze.........but apart from that nothing else of note. 

And I course I could be completely mad and have these symptoms all the time, Im just looking for something to hold on too 

Did my temperature this morning and it dipped below the coverline???? Not getting too excited though as I didnt have a good night. Tossed and turned all night, slepted on and off so I figure my reading was probably crappy anyways.

How are you both going??? Any signs yet???


----------



## Taurus8484

And another thing, you know how we talked earlier about being so bloody hot!!!

Well, its coming into Winter here in Australia, and the nights are cold, but last night I was sooo hot I had to put the ceiling fans on!!!!

So your right, I think we do feel the temperature after we have ovulated.


----------



## BuffaloGal

Hi girls!

I haven't had a temp dip -- mine has stayed high and even DH commented last night that I felt warm. (But we've had a mini heat wave here, so I can't take all of the credit...) Holding steady, and still elevated.

But I've also had a tiny bit of spotting -- very unusual for me at this time of my cycle. It was a tiny bit on 7, 8, and 9dpo -- brownish in color. So, I'm hoping that it's IB, but other than that no symptoms. 

Well, I was SO exhausted yesterday, but more from cleaning house and running errands to prep for a dinner party which ran later than I'd expected. Can I even call that a sign? :shrug:

Taurus8484 -- sounds like you could add insomnia to your list of "maybe it's nothing, but maybe it's something" signs!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hahahaha............yes insomnia could be added too....

Spotting is a fantastic sign.......and as long as that temp stays up, that is all you need.

So hope this is it for us.........feel me in tomorrow on how your going still


----------



## cassie4cincy

Sounds promising, Girls!!!

BuffaloGal, I think it definitely sounds like IB!! HOW EXCITING!!!

I am 9dpo. Temp is still up...in fact it is fairly high. I did have a dip yesterday, but like you, Taurus, I think it could be anything.

Because my LP is short, AF is due TOMORROW!!!! ugh!!! I feel slightly crampy and won't be a bit suprised if she shows. But my spirits are up as are my hopes (unfortunately)

We shall see. If my temp is still up in the morning (indicating AF is not coming) then I MAY test. Or I may not. whyyyyyyy is it soooooo hard to wait.


Pleeeeeeeease, Pleeeeeeease, let there be a BFP in all of our very near futures!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

10dpo - my temp has gone back up, but other than that I feel nothing, zilch, zero. :-(

Yes BuffaloGal - Sounds really really good.........fingers crossed for you.

Cassie4cincy - I hope she doesnt show......and your temps are still high, thats fantastic, your still with a chance...

I agree.....Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let us all have...


----------



## BuffaloGal

Cassie4cincy -- I'll be thinking about you tomorrow -- keep us posted! Keep that temperature up! 

Taurus -- You too! When is your AF due to visit?

I had a little tiny bit more spotting today, but really nothing else strange. I keep secretly feeling my bbs to see if they are sore (they usually are before AF, sometimes for a week) and they feel normal. (Only *I* don't feel normal for squeezing them on the sly so much!)

My AF is due on Friday, so I'm going to hold out on testing until at least then. This is a big week of waiting for all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Im due for my AF on Saturday. Been cramping all day today, although its a more dull pain in and around my left ovary side..........yep, going off symptom spotting AGAIN!!!!!

STOP!!!!!!!!!! Driving myself crazy!!!! :wacko:

I hope there is no :witch: tomorrow or Friday or Saturday...........must be our time for :bfp:

Fingers crossed tonight for all of us......

:dust:


----------



## cassie4cincy

I woke up this morning and my temp was still UP!!! YAY!!! :happydance: No AF for me today!!!!! (so far) So I caved and took a frer and it was a BFN. boooooo!!! But seeing as it's only 10dpo, I am not giving up completely yet!


Here's to :baby:'s for us all!!!


----------



## minted69

Hello ladies,

I would like to wish you all the best of luck :hugs: to you all and lots and lots of :dust:
Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Well today is my 10dpo - and my temp is also still up.........yay!!!!!!!!trying not to get my hopes up yet......but still better than temp dipping

That is fantastic news Cassie4cincy........how exciting.....

BuffaloGal......need to hear your temps are still up too now!!!


----------



## BuffaloGal

My temp was still up this morning! 

I keep imagining that I am feeling nauseous, and was googling "how early does morning sickness start" today. Hee hee! I think I am getting carried away. But at the same time, I love obsessing over these things! :winkwink: Just trying not to let my hopes get too far up there.

:dust: to all of us!


----------



## Taurus8484

That is great news BuffaloGal.............

I know, I google everything, just ends up doing my head in in the end, but I have to know....hahahahaha

Yes, Im trying not to get too excited, but I cant help myself. I think if I turn out to be BFN, then this time out of the whole 6 months of trying, I think I will be the most upset and shattered......

Cant wait for our updates tomorrow......fingers crossed...


----------



## cassie4cincy

YAY US!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My temp was a bit lower today but still well above my cover line. 11dpo!! I'm trying to decide when to test if AF doesn't show. When are y'all testing??


----------



## Taurus8484

11dpo today - temp still up. My AH is due on Saturday, so trying to hold off and if my temp is still up Saturday morning will test then.

That is so exciting Cassie, hope this is it for you. When have you decided to test??? You would be 1 day pass your AF due wouldnt you???

I had a weird night last night, some weird weird dreams and one very vivid sex dream....:blush: and it wasnt with my husband, some random guy in the middle of the field :haha:

I've had a couple of bouts of naseua this morning too Buffalo Gal.........googling coming up for me next too ...

So happy it all sounds good for us still, they say things happen in threes......

Looking forward to tomorrow's updates.


----------



## Taurus8484

Think Im out girls.........getting period cramps now...........shattered... :-(


----------



## Taurus8484

And now the cramps are gone.......weird


----------



## cassie4cincy

I'm out. The witch got me. 

Hopefully, she doesn't get you ladies too.

I'm actually feeling ok about it. Maybe I'll get a Valentine's Day baby...


----------



## Taurus8484

Will be away for the weekend, so I wont be on here til Monday....

So sorry for you Cassie...........next time, going to keep thinking positive for you.

I feel a little bad for saying this, because I know how much it sucks getting your AF.......but I got a BFP last night and 2 BFP's this morning.......


----------



## Taurus8484

Shit, I feel so bad.....Im sorry Cassie, I feel horrible telling you that


----------



## BuffaloGal

Taurus and Cassie -- What a ride it's been!

Cassie, I'm sorry to hear that the witch strikes again, but you are putting on such a happy face about it. I know it's disappointing. We have all been there. (And I may be there again with you at this time tomorrow!) How are you holding up today? It's cruel that the witch is not only frustrates your hopes, but also HURTS! She's a big B.

Taurus! 3 BFPs is awesome! All of the baby dust worked! I'm wishing 40 happy healthy weeks!

The ride doesn't seem to be over for me just yet... My temp was a little lower today, but I didn't sleep well last night, and was tossing and turning since 4am. (Partly because I was so hot! So how can my temp be down?!?) AF was due today, and once I thought she was here. I've been getting some spotting for about a week now (usually its just a few days before AF) so I'm thinking either she is acting cranky or something is not quite sticking. I've felt so weepy today too -- my hormones seem like they are ready to unleash something on me.

I was trying to hold out on testing until Saturday, but I'm so impatient, so I may test in the morning. I think I'll temp first, and if its up, I'll test. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Taurus8484

There is always hope BuffaloGal......if its still above the coverline, dont give up yet.

Hope all the best for you and cant wait to log on Monday morning and see your results to your Saturday testing.........fingers, legs, everything crossed for you....


----------



## cassie4cincy

BuffaloGal, Hopefully you're just having a bit of break through bleeding and this is your BFP!!!:thumbup:

Taurus, NEVER apologize for getting your BFP!!! I'm thrilled for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm really feeling ok about it. There is always next month....or the next. :winkwink:


----------



## BuffaloGal

Oh ladies, that :witch: got me after all!

I was hopeful until the last moment that it was some kind of spotting or breakthrough bleeding, but the witch asserted her presence! I'm out for the next round due to travel, but I'm hoping that the one after that will be the lucky time! :thumbup:

Taurus, I'm so happy for you! Keep posting about your progress! 

:hugs: to you both for all of the encouragement and support.


----------



## cassie4cincy

BuffaloGal :hugs: Your time is coming!! And when it does, all these months of trying will just make you appreciate it more. Trust me. I have 4 kids and I know that each time you get your BFP the previous BFNs just enhance the enjoyment of it! :hugs:


And yes, Taurus, we expect regular updates here!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

:thumbup: Thanks guys.......really appreciate it. Its my first pregnancy so over the moon, scared, worried and all that in between.........but cant wait to meet him or her

Have Doctors appointment this afternoon so see how thats goes.

I want updates from you guys also........the fact that you are both happy for me tells me you are both fantastic people and I cant wait until we are all telling are pregnant stories....

BuffaloGal.......going to be giving you positive thoughts

Cassie4cincy....get some rest because you have some serious bonking to do in a couple of weeks :blush:


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks guys.......really appreciate it. Its my first pregnancy so over the moon, scared, worried and all that in between.........but cant wait to meet him or her
> 
> Have Doctors appointment this afternoon so see how thats goes.
> 
> I want updates from you guys also........the fact that you are both happy for me tells me you are both fantastic people and I cant wait until we are all telling are pregnant stories....
> 
> BuffaloGal.......going to be giving you positive thoughts
> 
> Cassie4cincy....get some rest because you have some serious bonking to do in a couple of weeks :blush:

hahahahahhahahaha:haha: That literally made me LOL!!! Thanks!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Guys. Im back. Lost the baby. going through a miscarriage now. Lost it on my birthday. :-(


----------



## Casper72

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Cassie........I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days if previous months are any indication. Im checking my BBT every day and charting and using ovulation kits as well. I wouldnt worry too much, my temperature doesnt go up for around two days after I test positive for ovulation.
> 
> So are trying TTC #1 or do you have other children???

I am due to ovulate in about 2 days as well so I can be your buddy. I'm 39 TTC #3, first with new hubby.


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Guys. Im back. Lost the baby. going through a miscarriage now. Lost it on my birthday. :-(



:cry::cry::cry: Oh Taurus!! I am SOOOO sorry!! I am heartbroken for you!! :hugs: I'm praying for you as you go through this terrible time! :hugs:


----------



## cassie4cincy

Casper72 said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cassie........I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days if previous months are any indication. Im checking my BBT every day and charting and using ovulation kits as well. I wouldnt worry too much, my temperature doesnt go up for around two days after I test positive for ovulation.
> 
> So are trying TTC #1 or do you have other children???
> 
> I am due to ovulate in about 2 days as well so I can be your buddy. I'm 39 TTC #3, first with new hubby.Click to expand...

Hi Casper, That post was from last month but I would be glad to be your buddy this month. I am due to O sometime this week. (if I didn't yesterday) My temp was up today so I may have already O.


----------



## Casper72

Cassie-sorry about that. I didn't even notice the date you posted obviously. I've never temp before. I've used OPKs but am not this month. I'm going 99% natural. (used preseed last night) Good luck to us both!


----------



## Casper72

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Guys. Im back. Lost the baby. going through a miscarriage now. Lost it on my birthday. :-(

So sorry Taurus. Stay strong. Hugs.


----------



## Taurus8484

Its been a few days ladies.......whats been happening, any BFP's yet????


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> Its been a few days ladies.......whats been happening, any BFP's yet????

Hi Sweetie!! How are you doing??

I'm 6dpo today and no real symptoms to report. I plan to test on Sat which will be 10dpo. I would wait longer than that but 1) I like to poas 2) my LP is only about 11 days anyway and 3) we have a big family get together that day and everyone will ask me if I have anything to report.

How are thing with you, BuffaloGal and Casper?


----------



## Casper72

It's too soon for me to even think about testing. I'm only 5-6 DPO. No signs of AF or BPF. Just hanging out waiting like usual =)


----------



## Taurus8484

Im well today thanks Cassie. How exciting, I expect a message on Monday morning then and hoping for you it says BFP!!!!!

Casper72 - the waiting is the hard part, if your anything like me you symptom spot all the time and does your head in....... 

Im hoping to ovulate around Monday or Tuesday of next week. Hoping the miscarriage doesnt stuff up my ovulation pattern too much so I guess we will see next week....

BFP to all of us!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casper72

This may be a silly question, but when someone says 'symptom spot' are you talking about actual spotting, or spotting everything in your body as a symptom. I'm thinking the latter, but wanted to clarify anyway. You know, maybe ovulation spotting or something? Now I feel like a dork, lol


----------



## cassie4cincy

Don't feel like a dork, Casper! We are all here to help each other. She means spotting symptoms during the 2ww.

Speaking of symptoms, I am 7dpo and seriously have none. I mean NONE. Because I have a relatively short LP, my AF is due on Sunday. By now I usually feel her nipping at my heels, but I really just don't. On the flip side, no pregnancy symptoms either. No tender bbs, no cramps, just nothing.

Taurus, I hope your O day arrives on time!! I've actually read/heard from several places that you are most fertile the cycle after a miscarriage. So I wouldn't be surprised at all that you turn up with another BFP before I do!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes Casper, we are here to support each other. And if it makes you feel any better, I had no idea what all the abbreviations meant either. I had to ask or google.

Thats kinda good news though Cassie. You dont feel like AF yet so there is still hope 

Are you using FF to do your temping??? If so, add it to your signature so I can see your temps...Sorry cant remember or not if you were temping Casper??

Yeah, thats what Im hoping to be a little more fertile. The In-laws gave me a night away for my birthday at a 5 star hotel on the beach with valet parking, chocolate dipped strawberries and buffet breakfast for 2 the next morning........so Im hoping to use it this weekend. Been a shitty last couple of weeks and an even shittier birthday.......so figure a nice night away would be lovely right now....


----------



## Casper72

I got a BFN this morning so I am out. Offcially LTTTC now =(


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear Casper, that really sucks :growlmad:

As you can probably see from my chart, I still havent ovulated yet. Body must be still trying to get itself back together after mc so I will be joining you in LTTTC soon...


----------



## Casper72

This sucks for us both. Taurus I hope you don't join me in LTTTC forum.


----------



## greenjelly

Casper72 said:


> This sucks for us both. Taurus I hope you don't join me in LTTTC forum.

Just written to you in another thread, Casper. Sorry to hear things havent worked this month. Onto the next...


----------



## Taurus8484

Well Im a little happier, finally got my + OPK last night, a couple days later than normal but its here....

Hope you still post in here Casper because I want to know how your going.

Cassie - any update???


----------



## cassie4cincy

Yay for O, Taurus!!! :happydance::happydance:

Casper, So sorry! :hugs::hugs:

AF is due tomorrow....so we shall see. I tested at what I thought was 10dpo and got a BFN but then FF changed my crosshairs so I'm just 11dpo today. If I don't get AF tomorrow then I will test.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck for tomorrow Cassie :thumbup:

Casper, going to get you all geared up for next month now.....we are in this together :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

I think Casper has something to tell us Cassie :happydance:

Seems someone has their :bfp:

So happy for you Casper, congratulations luv xx


----------



## Casper72

Taurus you're right. I was having a heck of a time trying to post yesterday. Guess I jumped the gun on my negative b/c when I tested 2 days later I got a BFP! If you've read my other posts, then you know on Monday our doc told us it wouldn't happen for us b/c of my age. Well he can shove it you know where! 

My blood test yesterday confirmed my BFP. Wow, can't believe I'm starting all over at 39. My two daughters are 20 and 14 so both nearly grown, my oldest is out of the house already. I have two step children 10 and 8 though.


----------



## Taurus8484

Casper72 said:


> Taurus you're right. I was having a heck of a time trying to post yesterday. Guess I jumped the gun on my negative b/c when I tested 2 days later I got a BFP! If you've read my other posts, then you know on Monday our doc told us it wouldn't happen for us b/c of my age. Well he can shove it you know where!
> 
> My blood test yesterday confirmed my BFP. Wow, can't believe I'm starting all over at 39. My two daughters are 20 and 14 so both nearly grown, my oldest is out of the house already. I have two step children 10 and 8 though.


Yeah, that Doctor can get stuffed. What a thing to say. :growlmad:

So happy for you luv, all the best for a healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## BuffaloGal

Taurus-- I'm so sorry..... (I've been traveling and not online in a while-- sorry!) That is so horrible and I know it's not easy. (I had a MC at 11 weeks -- right before Thanksgiving.) I am thinking about you and hoping you are ok. Hang in there!
:hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

BuffaloGal said:


> Taurus-- I'm so sorry..... (I've been traveling and not online in a while-- sorry!) That is so horrible and I know it's not easy. (I had a MC at 11 weeks -- right before Thanksgiving.) I am thinking about you and hoping you are ok. Hang in there!
> :hugs:

Welcome back BuffaloGal. Its been awhile.

Thank you. Yeah it sucked but trying to see the positive. Got pregnant once, I will get there again.

How are you? How is your journey towards BFP going?


----------



## cassie4cincy

:happydance::happydance:WOW Casper CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Welcome Back, BuffaloGal!!! How are you doing?

Well, Last month I had an 11 day LP. Today is 13dpo and I have had a BFN every day. My temp dropped way low today so I am assuming the witch is riding in for a visit today. I am actually fine with it. At least my LP is sufficient which is one less worry in this TTC journey that we are on. :thumbup:

Taurus, are you officially in the 2ww yet?


----------



## Taurus8484

Morning Cassie, I have no f##king idea what is going on with me. If you look at my chart my body got all geared up to ovulated, had a lh surge, got ovulation pain like I normally do and my temps have stayed low. I have a bad head cold at the moment that has me in bed and I read that a cold can stuff up your temp as you have to sleep with your mouth open therefore makes your temp lower but don't know if its that or i just didn't ovulate due to my body getting back to normal after mc. Its doing my head in. Have made an appointment with my Dr to see what she thinks but i think Im out this month. Just hope my AF comes like it should now.


----------



## cassie4cincy

The witch arrived yesterday with a vengence.


----------



## Taurus8484

cassie4cincy said:


> The witch arrived yesterday with a vengence.


Hate the witch!!!!


----------



## Casper72

Cassie no! Sending lots of good vibes your way for next month.


----------



## Taurus8484

Although, I have to say that I would very much like the witch to come and put my body back to normal


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> Although, I have to say that I would very much like the witch to come and put my body back to normal

Ahhhh, Taurus, still no O? How long did the doc say you should wait before he will give you something to start a period (or kickstart O)?

My AF was really weird this month. Just 2 super hard days and that was it. That can't be a good thing, ya know?


----------



## Taurus8484

cassie4cincy said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Although, I have to say that I would very much like the witch to come and put my body back to normal
> 
> Ahhhh, Taurus, still no O? How long did the doc say you should wait before he will give you something to start a period (or kickstart O)?
> 
> My AF was really weird this month. Just 2 super hard days and that was it. That can't be a good thing, ya know?Click to expand...

Nope, still no O and temps are still down. Have Doctors appointment tomorrow afternoon, so hoping she gives me an Ultrascan just to check up there. Its annoying the shit out of me though!!!! 

I had an AF like that the one before the miscarriage. It lasted day and a half and that was it. I wonder too if that had something to do with it. Not enough lining or something. Or maybe I have no frickin idea!!!! :wacko:

You getting ready for this month??? :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Guys!!!! Any news??? Where is everyone at???

I still have no idea what is going on with my body. I think I did ovulate, I had a really bad head cold last week and it looks like it did stuff with my temps..........but I still have no idea....


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hey Taurus!

So looks like you had AF? Maybe that will get you back on track. I decided not to temp this month. I'm taking a more relaxed approach this cycle. But I "should" O tomorrow or the next day. (according to previous cycles) Our goal is to just have fun. I'll let you know how that plays out. That is so interesting that you had a short AF before your miscarriage. I wonder what that means happened. If I do get my BFP this cycle, I'll be very nervous!


----------



## Taurus8484

cassie4cincy said:


> Hey Taurus!
> 
> So looks like you had AF? Maybe that will get you back on track. I decided not to temp this month. I'm taking a more relaxed approach this cycle. But I "should" O tomorrow or the next day. (according to previous cycles) Our goal is to just have fun. I'll let you know how that plays out. That is so interesting that you had a short AF before your miscarriage. I wonder what that means happened. If I do get my BFP this cycle, I'll be very nervous!

Yes the witch came........my god, was so happy!!!! Wish I could do that, but Im too nervous too at the moment. If I didnt temp I wouldnt know if I ovulated or not since Im pretty sure that I didnt last month, my temps were all over the place.

Yes, I had a very light AF before the BFP. Dont be nervous, I had an ultrasound after the AF and before BFP and I got a normal uterus lining so Im certain that didnt cause it.

Let me know what happens with you though :thumbup:


----------



## cassie4cincy

Just checking in...how is everyone doing? As I said before, I didn't temp this month, but based on previous months I'm guessing I'm 10dpo. Tested today and got a BFN.:cry:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey luv, been awhile. Im doing okay. Didnt end up ovulating last month, should be ovulating tomorrow or Saturday but so far nothing on OPK and dont feel ovulation pain like I normally do so I dont know what is going on. Have Ultrasound on saturday so hopefully that should give me some answers, if not, off to fertility clinic for us. 

Sorry for you...........sucks doesnt it. Do you ever feel like giving up on it??? Im being to think it, it shouldnt be this hard should it???


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> Hey luv, been awhile. Im doing okay. Didnt end up ovulating last month, should be ovulating tomorrow or Saturday but so far nothing on OPK and dont feel ovulation pain like I normally do so I dont know what is going on. Have Ultrasound on saturday so hopefully that should give me some answers, if not, off to fertility clinic for us.
> 
> Sorry for you...........sucks doesnt it. Do you ever feel like giving up on it??? Im being to think it, it shouldnt be this hard should it???

I know how you feel. I do. I didn't temp last month for that reason, but I'm back to temping this month. I've also decided to try some vitamins/supplements. If I don't get my bfp soon then I guess I will need to either take the plunge and make a dr app or just give up. Keep me up to date on what is going on!!


----------



## cassie4cincy

So Taurus, did you actually O yet?? I am still thinking about you.

Like I said above, I am trying a few new things such as Soy isoflavones. I took my last dose tonight. I'm very curious to see what impact (if any) it has on my cycle.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi luv, yes it looks like I finally ovulated!!!! Dont have much hope for this cycle though as we only got to BD once when we should have but I dont care. Im back to normal. Did get referral to Fertility Clinic though, go there on the 8th August so see what they say.

I have heard about Soy Isoflavones but havent tried them yet. Let me know how you go with them. Are you temping again??


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi luv, yes it looks like I finally ovulated!!!! Dont have much hope for this cycle though as we only got to BD once when we should have but I dont care. Im back to normal. Did get referral to Fertility Clinic though, go there on the 8th August so see what they say.
> 
> I have heard about Soy Isoflavones but havent tried them yet. Let me know how you go with them. Are you temping again??

I am temping again. All my research on Soy Iso seems to indicate that it can bring ovulation forward a bit or back a bit so I really feel like I need to keep an eye on everything. I took the soy on cds 4-8, and I took them at night. The only major side effect that I had were some headaches. They were pretty bad but if I get my BFP then they will definitely be worth it. I've also been taking Evening primrose oil for an increase in CM and HOLY COW is it working. I'm also taking COQ10 because I read some research that shows a real link between it and revitalizing "older" women's eggs. Taking all these supplements AND temping is a big change from my relaxed approach last month. But I am more excited this month I guess because I feel like I am "doing" something, ya know?

How are YOU doing??? Still feeling less than enthusiastic? I think your chart looks really good. Those temps keep going up, up, up!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, I know what you mean with the "doing" something. That is why I keep with the temping, vitamins and OPK's. At least I know that Im doing everything I can to make sure it happens. The rest is up to fate.

I tried Evening Primrose Oil and it really stuffed up the length of my cycle, but might be worth another try if it increases CM cause I have hardly any, and when I do get some it only lasts half a day.

Yes, still feel less than enthusiastic.........yeah they are up and I got my progestrone levels checked and they were 36, so positive I ovulated now........YAY back to normal....

So where you up to on in regards to CD??? Have you ovulated yet??


----------



## cassie4cincy

Taurus8484 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean with the "doing" something. That is why I keep with the temping, vitamins and OPK's. At least I know that Im doing everything I can to make sure it happens. The rest is up to fate.
> 
> I tried Evening Primrose Oil and it really stuffed up the length of my cycle, but might be worth another try if it increases CM cause I have hardly any, and when I do get some it only lasts half a day.
> 
> Yes, still feel less than enthusiastic.........yeah they are up and I got my progestrone levels checked and they were 36, so positive I ovulated now........YAY back to normal....
> 
> So where you up to on in regards to CD??? Have you ovulated yet??

I am cd13 and I got crazy strong positive opks today. YAY!! :happydance: However, today is probably the last day that my DH and I will get to BD for the rest of the week so I am praying that I will O tomorrow and that it will be enough. 

I am SO excited for you that you are back to normal. When will you test????


----------



## Taurus8484

So you should ovulated tomorrow then. Should be enough. They say day before is the best day. 

Can feel AF coming on. Don't have any symptoms at all and temps are falling so not going to worry about it. Just happy that im back ovulating again.

Fx for you though. Will be checking in to see how your going xx


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hey Taurus and other ladies!!

I just wanted to stop by and let you all know that I got my BFP this morning!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

cassie4cincy said:


> Hey Taurus and other ladies!!
> 
> I just wanted to stop by and let you all know that I got my BFP this morning!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you...............wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months....:thumbup:

I lost another one on Monday :nope: have appointment on Wednesday at fertility clinic so they can tell me why I cant keep them, hoping to be able to tell you soon I have another too......

You better keep me informed.....I want details, pictures everything!!!!

So so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cassie4cincy

Oh Taurus!! I am so sorry!!!!! :cry: I'll be praying that you get some answers quickly!!! :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Cassie,

Wondering how you are getting on???


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hey Taurus,

I've been missing our chats! Well, I miscarried at 4 weeks 6 days.:cry: As you can imagine, we were/are heartbroken. Dr. gave us the go ahead to start trying again immediately so I am waiting on O. I actually might have Oed yesterday, but I am not 100% sure yet. I'll have to see what my temps do. I talked to my dr about going on progesterone if I get another BFP but he says that "studies don't show any *real* benefit." I think that is a bunch of BS!!! I think I am going to get some from a health food store and start using it on my own. 

So how many mc is that? 2? Have you asked about progesterone? Or have you already tried it? All the info that I have read seems to imply that it is the most beneficial when started after O. So once I confirm O, I will begin it. 

Keep your head up!! :hugs:We are going to get our sticky beans soon...I just know it!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Im SO SO sorry Cassie........really I am. I know the heartache that goes with it...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

We ended up going to Fertility Clinic to see if they can give me some answers about why I lost the last 2, and have all the tests and ultrasounds done that you can think of and in the end they put in down to just bad luck. Unfortunately someone has to keep the statistics going and that was me. He said that it is not uncommon for women to miscarry 2,3,4 times before having a successful pregnancy and that we just need to keep trying.

I asked him about progestrone because so many women on here talk about it and his answer was my progestrone checked at 7DPO indicated that I have enough progestrone in my body to maintain a pregnancy. Progrestrone was for women who dont have enough progestrone after ovulation to maintain a pregnancy. He said he would give it to me if I really wanted, but all the studies show it doesnt help a pregnancy. He said something and it really stuck in my mind. He said "If its not a viable pregnancy, its not a viable pregnancy no matter what he gives me. Women miscarry on progestrone all the time." I went home and thought about that and I thought he is right. If there is something wrong with the development, all it takes is one thing too not develop, then it will miscarry and there is nothing we can do to stop it.

Again Cassie Im sorry you had to go through a miscarriage and Im sure we both will have our sticky BFP's soon.....xx

Since your about to ovulate again.......will check in with you in a few days to see how your going....


----------



## cassie4cincy

I'm sorry that you didn't get any real answers, but thankful that there isn't anything seriously wrong. I got another positve opk today. It was a pretty strong positive so we bd again but I didn't take my epo last night because I thought that I had O yesterday. Oh well.... Your chart is looking really great!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah my chart is looking okay, but I have no symptoms whatsoever. And can feel AF isnt far away.......

Cassie, I know that good things are around the corner for us, can feel it!!!! Keep me informed about how you go this cycle okay!!!


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hey Taurus, Just came to check in on you and am I looking at it wrong or does your chart show 2 BFPs????? Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes it does but Im going to lose this one too. 3 pregnancies in 4 months now. Going to have all my genetic testing this afternoon. just heart broken and numb.


----------



## cassie4cincy

Awww....Taurus, I am so sorry!!:hugs::cry: Did you have your hcg levels checked? Is that how you know that you are going to lose it? Or are you bleeding? I really pray that you get some answers, Sweetie. Keep me updated on what is going on with you!!


----------

